# humana medicare flu vaccine billing



## dleggett2495 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi there, 

I have a question about billing the flu vaccine to Humana Medicare advantage plans.....do they follow the same guidelines as medicare when billing for example, Q2037 with G0008? I have come across a denial and they are saying that G0008 isn't reimbursable. Thanks for your help!


----------



## erjones147 (Sep 6, 2017)

We don't have Humana Advantage where I work, but we've always billed advantage plans with standard CPT codes for any service


----------

